# Last Day of shotgun 12/17/17.... awesome morning!



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a small piece of property about 20 minutes from the city where I can usually go to scratch the itch for a quick morning or evening hunt ... for the last three years, I have been taking my best friend\cousin out there for bow hunting, and he has yet to connect with a deer.

Last night, we decided to get in the stands on the property for a morning hunt today ... me, with my 12 gauge rifled slug gun, and my cousin, with his Ruger 77/44, open sights.... it's only about 15 acres in total, but I have strategically placed four tree stands on this property over the last few years . I put him in the stand where I thought the deer would show up this morning… And I hunted out of a stand approximately 75 yards away.
Sure enough, about 8:15 AM I hear him shoot One time ...about a minute later a group of six does all ran directly to my stand... immediately, I could see the one that was bleeding, it look like my cousin had made a good shot, a bit high,but i watched, as the deer was starting to go down just 30 yards in front of me ...I watched it fall and crash in the thicket and thrash around.. "Awesome", i thought....it was kind of cool to see the deer go down right in front of me... and then, just as I turned my head to take aim at one of the other deer.. the deer that was shot, stood back up and started running past my stand in front of me , it ran about 50 yards past my stand and stopped... I swung my gun and put my crosshairs on the back of the Deers head in case I was going to have to put it down .. and then the deer just plain fell over sideways and stopped ... I swung my gun back again and saw one last doe in the group that stayed and was still facing directly at me, it was a 30 yard shot, I was already ecstatic that my cousin had connected with a deer, but a double would have made this morning unbelievable ...I put the crosshairs right below her white throat patch, fired, and she dropped instantly. I climbed down from my stand, walked over to my cousin, we high-fived like 20 times before we went and got our deer. Great morning!








.. and the answer is yes, he was wearing his orange, he just took it off for the picture .

Then the work began, my cousin had never shot a deer, let alone field dressed one...I talked him through the process, step-by-step, and made him do the entire thing from start to finish, and he loved it. I enjoyed helping him through this, as I have never really had to explain field dressing to another person.
next, I turned and field dressed my deer, as I went to cut out the butt hole, I could not believe what I saw ...I could'nt make this up if I tried fellas, the perfectly mushroomed slug was hanging out of the deers rear end! And of course, as you know, it made for a slightly messy field dressing, as I went from end to end through that deer and hit every organ on the way..
















As good friends do, we made a team effort out of getting the deer back to the truck...


















this has been just a great memory to add to a lifelong friendship ... thank you for reading my post, and good luck in muzzleloader fellas!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome day 9left one to remember for sure. What kind of slug is that? I've only found a couple and most of them have been 20 gauge Remington accu tips and they seem to like to fragment and fly all over the body cavity.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jray...I used the 12 gauge Remington copper solid slug


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That was a good hunt for sure, looks like some nice cover in the background, to bad you didn’t have snow like we have up here that made it so nice last night seeing them coming.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a great story. Congratulations to both of you on the hunt and lasting memories created while enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome job Carl! Great read and congrats to both of you!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

9Left said:


> I have a small piece of property about 20 minutes from the city where I can usually go to scratch the itch for a quick morning or evening hunt ... for the last three years, I have been taking my best friend\cousin out there for bow hunting, and he has yet to connect with a deer.
> 
> Last night, we decided to get in the stands on the property for a morning hunt today ... me, with my 12 gauge rifled slug gun, and my cousin, with his Ruger 77/44, open sights.... it's only about 15 acres in total, but I have strategically placed four tree stands on this property over the last few years . I put him in the stand where I thought the deer would show up this morning… And I hunted out of a stand approximately 75 yards away.
> Sure enough, about 8:15 AM I hear him shoot One time ...about a minute later a group of six does all ran directly to my stand... immediately, I could see the one that was bleeding, it look like my cousin had made a good shot, a bit high,but i watched, as the deer was starting to go down just 30 yards in front of me ...I watched it fall and crash in the thicket and thrash around.. "Awesome", i thought....it was kind of cool to see the deer go down right in front of me... and then, just as I turned my head to take aim at one of the other deer.. the deer that was shot, stood back up and started running past my stand in front of me , it ran about 50 yards past my stand and stopped... I swung my gun and put my crosshairs on the back of the Deers head in case I was going to have to put it down .. and then the deer just plain fell over sideways and stopped ... I swung my gun back again and saw one last doe in the group that stayed and was still facing directly at me, it was a 30 yard shot, I was already ecstatic that my cousin had connected with a deer, but a double would have made this morning unbelievable ...I put the crosshairs right below her white throat patch, fired, and she dropped instantly. I climbed down from my stand, walked over to my cousin, we high-fived like 20 times before we went and got our deer. Great morning!
> ...


congrats on your harvest I know exactly what you mean to high five each other on a hunt that will be stored in the memory bank for a long time. My dad and I did a very similar thing on Saturday morning bumped fist and said man what a hunt we shot our deer about 1 hour apart out of the same blind


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome hunt ! Nice job getting your cousin on his first deer.
I'm not superstitious  ( I am) and I bet that slug will be one heck of a lucky charm, I'd put that in my pocket and carry it everywhere.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome hunt and story. Congratulations to you and your cousin.

The performance of that all copper slug is typical and is why the Barnes all copper bullets have been my choice from muzzleloaders for years. You have a cool desk ornament now.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome story!!! Nice work carl!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrats.. I didn't see a deer all weekend. a few years back when hunting a swamp in PA I helped a buddy carry out a deer like that, sure beat dragging it thru the swamp, we did fall a few times until we got a rhythm going.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing a great story with us. congrats to the both of you on a job well done. and a big kudo to you for taking your cousin hunting.
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great story! I tried to get my duck hunting buddy his first deer this weekend, but we struck out.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Great story and great hunt. Talked to a lot of guys this past weekend and most of them struck out.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've recovered slugs like that twice over the years...both were 12 gauge Winchester Partition Gold, which have a chuck of lead in the front...got the lead piece from both of them as well...one fused to the base, the other separated and had a scratch in it that must have been from going through a bone.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on a successful hunt. I used a 77/44 Saturday on a nice doe, fun little guns.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you and great story, I save every bullet that I recover,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> congrats.. I didn't see a deer all weekend. a few years back when hunting a swamp in PA I helped a buddy carry out a deer like that, sure beat dragging it thru the swamp, we did fall a few times until we got a rhythm going.


Same here! Plus, I damn near broke my leg stepping in a muddy hole nearly knee deep! Luckily, my buddy was nearby and could come to my aid. I could have wound up in a world of hurt!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to ya 9!
That was a great story and glad you were able to make good memories with helping your cousin with his first deer. That's cool!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this post 9Left. Everything hunting is about. Both getting a deer has gotta be special and for that to happen and your cuz harvesting his 1st - how cool.

But nothing beats the old school (cool) way y'all hauled out those does. Love that pic.


----------

